# I've changed my sharpening method...



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I had been using a WS3000 for the past couple of years but I finally had it with the sandpaper discs and the pain of switching them. It's a really good system, but I didn't feel I was getting things sharp "enough" if you know what I mean. 

So I sold it on C-list and got the 220/1000 and 4000/8000 Norton waterstones. I've never used Waterstones before, but I've read up and watched about every video online regarding them. I made a little sharpening station that I'm going to leave dedicated to this only. I want to get a diamond plate to lap them flat but for now a nice gentleman at "EVERYTHING GRANITE" in Sioux Falls gave me a large block of granite cutoff. I use that and some 220 wet/dry sandpaper to flatten them and it works well. 

So how do they work? I can't believe the difference in sharp and "Don't touch that edge or you'll be losing a large chunk of something". 

The David Charlesworth ruler trick was employed on my plane irons and it seems to work really great. They were already somewhat sharp so they just got a honing but my chisels got their backs flattened and some work on the bevel. I have a cheap eclipse style guide and it sucks for holding chisels. I am scheduled to get the Veritas Mk II in the mail tomorow so I'll have to run it through the paces and report back on that too. 

Anyhow, I just thought I'd give a quicky review on the Norton's and my first impressions on water stones.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a cheap guide also and agree that it only works well with my paring chisels. The others are too thick. I've been considering a Veritas guide. Please keep us informed on how it works.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I got it yesterday. I had a chance to use it on about 4 chisels and my 1/4" mortise chisel. It is incredibly solidly built. The knobs, wheel, everything is very heavy. The thing has to weigh about a pound! The knobs lock tight. It is a little ackward locking the tool in place, a third hand would help, but it's not that bad. It gives a perfectly perpendicular edge to the side, which my el cheapo guide was failing miserably at. Very tight tolerances. I need to get one of those little angle finders. My WS3000's wide blade attatchment guide had that and it was nice reminder what your angle is. I'll post some pics later when I get home. I'd say it was a good buy. I got it from Klinspor who sell it for $59.95 which is $5 cheaper than lee vally and $10.00 cheaper than woodcraft. They also have $2.99 shipping for awhile. Leevalley has free shipping for awhile so you are really getting a negligible difference between the two, just depends on who you want to give your business to if you buy it. As of now I'd recommend it. 

Again I'll post some pics when I get home, but this sucker is built like a tank!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, pics of the Mk II as promised. The thing that sets this tool apart is it's ability to work with hard to sharpen irons, like this little bitty plow iron. Impossible to use the side clamp jig next to my Mkii for that and it had to be done free hand. It got sharp, but this is going to be sharper I think.

The roller is a wide flat cylinder. The locking knobs are like all Veritas knobs, heavy duty and brass and they lock tite. The little angle fixing jig clamps to the front with that brass knob in the center. You can adjust to just about any angle you want. It also keeps the blade flat and doesn't skew the bevel.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is the little plow iron example I mentioned. It's edge tapers in on one side making it even harder to sharpen with a side clamp jig. This top clamp makes short work of it though.

Honed on 8000 and back on the plow and it's peeling hard maple like butter. 

My hold is still in progress, I did gouge nose down into my 4000 stone last night. Too much front pressure. I changed my technique and concentrated a bit more and shan't happen again I don't think. I like it so far. I'll let you know in five years how it's holding up.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My experience with Veritas tools has been positive, so I didn't expect anything but a good report. My tool budget is shot for now; but this is definitely on my short list.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this Adam. My el cheapo guide is causing me grief right now too.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a Veritas MKII also, and I love it. 

That being said, the reason I'm chiming in is to tout the instruction "manual". It is concise and well written, and leaves little to question. Its all in there.

-Just sayin'


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the same MK II and it is solidly built and comfortable to use. It does a great job and the micro bevel setting is quick and easy. I really like it. Nice job on the sharpening upgrade.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL

We went opposite ways. I use to sharpen that way, but the hassle to keep the stones flat was too much effort. 

My final hone is always back on paper, never use my stones any more.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> LOL
> 
> We went opposite ways. I use to sharpen that way, but the hassle to keep the stones flat was too much effort.
> 
> My final hone is always back on paper, never use my stones any more.


Darn, they for sale then?


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I have both the General side clamp jig and the Mark II and use both of them. The side clamp jig is great for sharpening plane irons, especially if you plan to round off the corners (easier to tilt on that smaller roller). But there are chisels and some plane irons that just have to have a MarkII. For example, there is no way to sharpen a skew bevel with a side clamp jig that I know of, but the Mark II handles that chore with ease.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

ACP said:


> Darn, they for sale then?


LOL

You can see my sharpening method here, post #35.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/help-me-build-table-pic-heavy-31932/index2/

For bench chisels, mortise chisels and carving chisels, after the first main bevel sharping the best part of 15 seconds for every re-sharpen gets me sharper than is ever possible on a water stone or paper.

I'll post when my next project is done, it's a secret for now. :shifty:

I'll probably hang onto my Japanese and water stones, they look nice on the shelf, or who knows maybe one day I change my method again. :icon_cool:


----------

